

Dept of Homeland Security website hacked - hooande
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/04/25/mass_web_attack_grows/

======
LPTS
I love the department of homeland security and absolutely do not think they
are a disgusting combination of outright frauds, incompetent hucksters, evil
masterminds and racist assholes who have done almost nothing to make us secure
but have done a lot to spread fear, make peoples lives suck, and encourage
people to be scared shitless of anything unexpected.

It's atrocious that someone would assault the vaterlan...er...American
homeland. Ve..we should immediately raise the threat level to maroon (bright
maroon, not dark) and start 2 minute hates of the unspecified hackers
immediately. The americans will just transfer the hate to whoever our
benevolent media says, like after kennedy or king or lennon got shot. Let's
catch these bastards now so we can maintain some pride.

If it's too hard to catch the hackers, just tell us how many ribbons we should
buy to stick on the SUV's we paid for with the appreciation on our house with
a sub-prime mortgage, and we'll give you hardworking guys all the support you
need. If ribbons ain't enough to protect america against all the standing
armies waiting to invade us, I know a kid down the street who might know as
much about security as you guys and could help you out.

